# Parlantes - Columnas



## juanma (Feb 26, 2008)

Como va? tengo un par de preguntas sobre las columnas:

1*Tienen alguna ventaja sobre una caja "comun" (bass reflex por ejemplo)
2*Se utilizan solamente con woofer? o pueden ser con medios?
3*Algun diseño recomendable para facilitarme?
4*Hay una diferencia de sonido evidente al escuchar en ellas?
5*Puedo a un diseño cualquiera hacerle "mas camino" (ver dibujo) como quiera?
6*Sirve de algo poner tantos parlante como en la foto "muchos parlantes"? que tipo de conexion lleva? la impedancia cae muchisimo...

Creo que no me olvido nada, Saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2008)

yo que vos me ago un bafle normal por que son pura fachada los que tienen muchos parlantitos por que seguramente esa columna no tira ni ahi lo que tira un 12" de calidad media lo que si ese sistema es mas envolvente pero bue...


----------



## Dano (Abr 9, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Como va? tengo un par de preguntas sobre las columnas:
> 
> 1*Tienen alguna ventaja sobre una caja "comun" (bass reflex por ejemplo)
> 2*Se utilizan solamente con woofer? o pueden ser con medios?
> ...



1- Todo tiene sus ventajas y desventajas, en este caso pueden ser fidelidad y un sonido envolvente que viende desde abaja arriba y desde el medio.
2- woofer = parlante = reproduce freceuncias medias
3- No
4- Las mencionadas en la 1
5- Una caja esta diseñada de tal manera que suene bien.
6- No creo que esten todos en serie, debe haber una conbinación de serie-paralelo


----------

